# Heat Molding Nike Liner's



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had my ZF1's heat molded at the shop i bought them from. Pretty much any decent shop should have the equipment to heat them up, so id just bring them to your local shop regardless of where you bought them. My ZF1's packed out a lot after heat molding them just something to think about i guess.


----------



## andie (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in the same situation(Zoom DK's) and was also wondering how I should do it. I figure it's just the same process as always, stickin them in the oven and jump into them with and without the outershell


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Go to a shop. They will a heater that blows hot air, probably not an oven. If you do this, you will probably get molded boots rather than doing it in your oven at home and getting burned liners...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Supposedly you aren't supposed to heat the Nike liners.... That's coming from my buddy who's a manager at a shred shop and the Nike guys told him that.

I got mine molded though.. However I went down a size also. 

My advice, tough it out and you will be happily rewarded when they naturally mold to your foot.


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Supposedly you aren't supposed to heat the Nike liners.... That's coming from my buddy who's a manager at a shred shop and the Nike guys told him that.
> 
> I got mine molded though.. However I went down a size also.
> 
> My advice, tough it out and you will be happily rewarded when they naturally mold to your foot.


Off of the Nike snowboarding site



> The heat moldable liner delivers customizable fit and comfort while the Zoom air sole and Outlast temperature control adds even more comfort for all day sessions.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know what the site says, but the Nike reps told my buddy who sales their gear that it's better not to heat mold the liners.

Again, I heat molded mine...


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

How much does having a shop heat mold your boots usually cost? I've had ZF1's for a couple seasons, and I didn't know you could heat mold them.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

The shop i work for charges $10 to heat mold liners. If you bought them at a shop go to them and they should do it for free.


----------



## mpmoto (Nov 23, 2010)

Can someone help me and let me know which size of Nikes should I get if I normally wear size 7.5 considering I would like to heat mold them.
I am planning to ordering them online and no store by me caries them to try it our. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

7.

i wear a 10 in shoes and a 9.5 in my zf1's


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

llcooljunr said:


> How much does having a shop heat mold your boots usually cost? I've had ZF1's for a couple seasons, and I didn't know you could heat mold them.


If you've had them that long they should be long broken in.. heat molding them now would be useless and smell terrible. :laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> 7.
> 
> i wear a 10 in shoes and a 9.5 in my zf1's


Confuses me too when it comes to boots.. I wear 10's as well (normal shoes) but my burton ions are 8.5's and fit like a damn glove.... errr that fits well.


----------

